# Pin Brushes



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi guys, 

So I recently switched my pin brush to a 27mm CC brush with the gold pins and I do like it so far. 

My question is the previous brush I was using seemed to scratch the dogs and create some boo boo's on them. Is that because I was brushing too hard or because the tip test they talk about on the Chris Christensen website? I know a lot of people use the brand I switched from so I am wondering if it was an operator malfunction. :brick:

Does anyone have a preferred brush brand? I would like one that is sturdy and wont hurt the skin/coat and am kind of tired of spending tons of moolah!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I had one brush that scratched and I am pretty sure it was due to the tips of the pins not being rounded. My dogs never complained about it, but I rubbed the brush on my forearm once and was surprised how sharp it felt. My CC brushes don't scratch my skin.

Have you tried brushing your forearm with your two brushes? I think you'll see it is the brush, not your method.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks, good to know it wasnt my fault. Its just weird that it only happened to me out of the people I know that use the brush brand. 

Does the pin length make a difference in the brushes for a full/longer coat? I feel like the longer the pin length the more wobbly the pins get and even bent/moved around in the brush pad.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I like the 27 mm pin size but I've seen them recommend the 35 mm but I think they are too long.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

EstrellaVila said:


> Does the pin length make a difference in the brushes for a full/longer coat? I feel like the longer the pin length the more wobbly the pins get and even bent/moved around in the brush pad.


I have no idea which breed would utilize the 35mm, but like you and Lisa have already stated above, I prefer the 27mm.

The 35mm just seems to bend too easily instead of getting through the coat.

Estrella, your original brush that scratched wasn't a CC brush, was it? If so, they will take back their products.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

It was not a CC brush, but my new one is and I do like it. I am going to have to start some sord of yard sale for all my unwanted/leftover grooming stuff. I don't save receipts like you, I am bad like that I guess. I just figure I will never see the vendors again so why keep pieces of paper. Oh well.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Estrella,

I'm new to the forum, but your yard sale is a good idea for newbies hav owners like me! 

I'm shopping for a pin brush for Max that my pocketbook can afford. He will never be a show dog, but I want to brush and bathe him so as not to damage the coat. Havs are so beautiful!

Ever since Max's last cut, his hair is cottony instead of feathery. Is this normal? I don't know if it's because he is a puppy (10 months old), the hair cut, or my grooming tools/and or technique. (your opinions would be appreciated)

Should I go ahead and bite the bullet on the price of a CC brush or is there a less expensive pin brush anyone would recommend? I am using a pin brush I bought at PetsMart, so obviously, it's not top notch. I learned on this site not to use a slicker brush, so I use a comb to comb out the matts and tangles.

Has anyone ever bought a used CC brush? Would that be a mistake (if I found one)? 

I really appreciate all of the good advice I've read on this site. I apologize if I've asked questions that are redundant.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Maxmom said:


> Should I go ahead and bite the bullet on the price of a CC brush or is there a less expensive pin brush anyone would recommend? I am using a pin brush I bought at PetsMart, so obviously, it's not top notch. .


I'm one of the weird ones and don't like the CC products. I used to have a greyhound comb that I loved and lost it at a show. No other one I've bought since has measured up to it. The DOLLAR STORE had combs and I bought one........LOVED IT..and went back and bought a bunch more of them. The problem with the comb was that after a few combings, the comb would come out of the handle. Darn, the comb part was fantastic. I just ordered a new greyhound comb and a pin brush today. If they're good, I'll post where they're from.
I agree with running the brush down your own arm. If it hurts you, it can hurt your dog.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

*Madan Brushes - awesome alternative brush*

One brush I haven't seen anyone mention are the Madan brushes - they make the coats look beautiful. Many Maltese exhibitors use them and now I've seen quite a few Havanese people with them. Here's what they look like.










I have the name of someone who sells them for around $20 plus shipping. Many people have been very happy with her services - here's her email address if you want to purchase one. Also here's a link to a online retailer with a regular website also for $20 *each*.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Lisa - I haven't heard of Madan brushes, do you have one? I would love to try before I buy this time...

Maxmom - Every dog's coat is different, which is why this is so tough for an answer that would work for everyone and why I have blown tons of cash on grooming stuff. Tito has finer, wavier 'ric rac' hair but he is currently blowing his puppy coat and I am praying for hair like what his tail has (gorgeous and strong). I would recommend bringing him to a show so other breeders and exhibitors can get their hands on him and give you some guidance, thats what has worked for me. The best advice I have gotten has been from the breeders I have met at shows. I like the CC brush, I do feel that the pins on my new brush are not as sturdy as I would like, but what do I know. The other CC brush I have has too short of pins for the length of hair the dogs have now, but it is the fusion one which was pretty nice. The CC buttercombs are really great and a lot of people also like greyhound. Like Jan was saying it doesnt have to be the most expensive thing either, I am sure there are lots of great products out there that I am not aware of that would do the job. 

Question: In regards to the pin brushes that hurt, does anyone think this would work: for a slicker brush I read you are supposed to scrape it on concrete to smooth out the pins, could I potentially do that to the pin brush? I might be totally wrong/insane, but its a thought instead wasting my 50 dollar brush.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

EstrellaVila said:


> Lisa -
> Question: In regards to the pin brushes that hurt, does anyone think this would work: for a slicker brush I read you are supposed to scrape it on concrete to smooth out the pins, could I potentially do that to the pin brush? I might be totally wrong/insane, but its a thought instead wasting my 50 dollar brush.


NOOOOOOOOOO, if you have a CC brush, brush it against your arm and if it hurts or scratches, send it back to them for replacement. Running the metal on such a rough, uneven surface will ruin it and really could do damage to not on the dogs coat but to their skin too. JMHO!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

JASHavanese said:


> I'm one of the weird ones and don't like the CC products.


You are not alone, I've tried CC brushes (all but the gold pin ones) on Bugsy and hated them all. I found that they all pulled the hair and didn't glide through them. They also didn't go all the way into the coat, but more on the surface. I haven't tried the CC combs and won't get one unless I try it out on Bugsy at a dog show. I do have an old Greyhound comb, the original one before Ashley Craig took over the company and made them in color. It is a great comb, I don't like the new Greyhound combs at all....sigh. Maybe the CC combs will be like my old greyhound.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Kathy said:


> NOOOOOOOOOO, if you have a CC brush, brush it against your arm and if it hurts or scratches, send it back to them for replacement. Running the metal on such a rough, uneven surface will ruin it and really could do damage to not on the dogs coat but to their skin too. JMHO!!


Ok... I wont do it Kathy! Lol. Its a Greyhound brush that I got from the Ashley Craig website and for some reason it is quite sharp compared to the CC brush. Is this just the way they are made or do I have a bad one?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I have a CC pin brush and a KW pin brush that I bought from Mark Kolbe that has slightly longer pins. I like them both, for different reasons and use them for different things.

The CC pin brush is smoother, having the sanded pins, so I use it for more sensitive areas (like the legs, feet, underbelly) and for after-bath brushouts.

The KW pins are not as smooth, but the handle (!) is more comfortable so I use it for grooming the rest of the body (plus the longer pins get through Lincoln's very thick, dense coat really well). But, I also modify my _method _ when using it - I try not to press down on the skin as much, but instead, lift the brush up a little, away from the skin, as I brush through the coat. It makes it a little more comfortable for them.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I want to thank those that responded to my questions. I really enjoy this forum.

Janan


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I love my cc brushes, the 27mm is great for Riley's thick coat but I have been finding myself using the 20mm more on Monte, his coat is more silky and not as thick. I also always use the 20mm for the legs and belly but those are the area's I trim down so the coat is not as long.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I have been using a Greyhound brush on Kubrick and I ran it across my arm today like Kimberly mentioned above and it really does hurt! He never complains, but I think that on more sensitive areas a less sharp brush might actually make it easier on both of us during grooming. I do love my CC combs and was wondering what exact 27mm CC brush you all are using. Is it the Gold pin or the fusion brass? Also what shape do you like better? Oval or oblong?

As for combs, I've been looking at getting the long tooth comb as well but is that really worth it if I get the dematting comb and I already have a wide and a narrow tooth CC comb as well? Don't want to buy an extra comb if I don't really need it.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I prefer the oblong shaped brushes, Carolina. I haven't used the gold pin nor the fusion brass. I just like the basic beechwood with plain pins. I have six CC brushes, but this is my favorite brush:









With the arsenal you already have, you don't need the long tooth ... yet. If Kube's coat ever gets super thick or if your next dog has a really thick dense coat, you might want to consider it. That's the benefit of the longer teeth.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Estrella - if my girlfriend is at Dixon, I'll ask her if you can try the brush. I just love how it makes the coat lay when it's line brushed. What I like is that it's a full size brush that's only $20 - my teeny tiny CC brush cost that much!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Choosing and buying a brush SHOULD NOT BE THIS DIFFICULT!!! :frusty:

Sorry guys, I just needed to vent. I've been looking for a new brush for Tori for awhile now. Every time I think I've found the right one, I hear of another that may be better, and in this case (thank you, Lisa) cheaper. I've got to get out there and try them on her, I guess.

I did try Carole's new CC fusion brush on Tori at the Carlsbad play date and I really liked it...just not the price of it :jaw:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh man do I hear you Leslie. If you really need a brush but don't want to pay an arm and a leg, get the Madan. I've got one ordered because I need a full size one and I loved the way MeMe's coat looked with it. Well, it's almost ordered - I can't decide between the red, black or pink one. Most Maltese people have at least three, so I guess maybe I could order two, right?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I wish there was a way to test all of them at the same place but then again I have 3 dogs so what I like on one would probably be different than the other. Lisa- I think I might try that as Isabelle's coat is turning into a mess lately!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Me&2Girls said:


> Most Maltese people have at least three, so I guess maybe I could order two, right?


And there goes the idea of saving money! ound:


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I fully wish there was a day of trying out brushes, it is really hard. I have the gold pin one, I just thought it was pretty... I dont know if it does anything really. I should try the oblong shape, I think I read somewhere it can brush more area than the oval? I really just need something that will help my blowdrying process for shows!! Some sort of magic wand perhaps....ound:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Estrella, isn't Tito just a few points shy of his championship? Hang on to your money. You're almost there!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Can a girl ever have enough brushes???? ound:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Guess what came today - my new Madan pin brush. Oh do I love this thing - I used it on Buddy who has the thickest curliest coat, and it went right through like butter. Best of all, it took out the knots and mats so easily and didn't pull the hair at all. Leaves came out of MeMe's coat and on my other guy, a little stuck poop came off without issue. At $20 each, I can afford one in every color. Although I do love my red one - it's such fun. I tried it on my hair, and it didn't scratch my head at all. WONDERFUL is all I can say. Plus, you can take these to the shows and leave your good expensive brushes at home because you can't afford to replace those.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Guess what came today - my new Madan pin brush. Oh do I love this thing - I used it on Buddy who has the thickest curliest coat, and it went right through like butter. Best of all, it took out the knots and mats so easily and didn't pull the hair at all. Leaves came out of MeMe's coat and on my other guy, a little stuck poop came off without issue. At $20 each, I can afford one in every color. Although I do love my red one - it's such fun. I tried it on my hair, and it didn't scratch my head at all. WONDERFUL is all I can say. Plus, you can take these to the shows and leave your good expensive brushes at home because you can't afford to replace those.


Thanks for the review, Lisa! $20 is quite reasonable. 
(And I hope you used it on your own head _before _you got that stuck poop off! LOL!)


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Jane said:


> (And I hope you used it on your own head _before _you got that stuck poop off! LOL!)


Jane, I was really worried for a minute thinking about this - I couldn't remember if it was before or after. Whew, it was after. Don't scare me like that! ound:ound:ound:


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

I luuuuv my CC brush. It's the new ebony wood handle one with the bronze pins. I believe it's a number 20, although I do have a 27 for my puppers with thicker coat. It really gets in there. And I have done the "scratch" test and it is so soft!
Arlene


----------



## Penny Throop (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Lisa my Hav baby is just 9mos old - and I think is currently blowing his puppy coat. I would love to try the Madan pin brush - could you please repost the link and or email address for purchasing one. I'm fairly new to posting on the forum so may have clicked something wrong. I've learned so much from reading the posts - just need to learn my way around posting. Guess I should introduce myself. I'm Penny and my lil' guy is Pippin. We live in the hot hot North Texas area.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, we would love to see pictures of your furbaby.

Here is the website address, I ordered me one last night.

http://www.pawmarksonline.com/cgi-bin/store/commerce.cgi?keywords=grooming


----------



## Penny Throop (Apr 15, 2007)

Thank you soooo much I will get one ordered pronto. As for posting pictures - I will see what I can do - I may need my daughter to help me the first time.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

peluitohavanese said:


> I luuuuv my CC brush. It's the new ebony wood handle one with the bronze pins. I believe it's a number 20, although I do have a 27 for my puppers with thicker coat. It really gets in there. And I have done the "scratch" test and it is so soft!
> Arlene


Arlene, SO glad you posted this review! I just ordered one of these (27mm) for myself... well mainly for Kubrick, LOL... and I was going on blind faith that it would be as good as (or better than) the regular CC brush. I'll post my own review of it as soon as it arrives. eace:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Paige - you will love the brush for the price. She may be out of town for the week, so your order may not get there quite as fast, but mine showed up in three days!

Carolina, you will adore your CC brush with those bronze pins - it will be perfect for your handsome Kubrick. Let us know how you like it.


----------

